# 10 Rittens in need of a new home.



## RattieMomma (Jan 31, 2009)

I will try this again lol I posted once already or I thought I did! Anyways I have 10 Rittens in need of a home I am in the Louisville KY area! I would be so sad to have to take my babies to a pet store... I can't stand the thought of them maybe becoming feeders! They should be ready the 18th of this month!


----------



## Lissa_K (Jan 30, 2009)

They're so cute! If I was closer, I'd take 2, but alas... KY is about a 10 hr drive from me!


----------

